# Internet dongle for iPhone.



## Igor-g5 (May 11, 2012)

I have an iPhone 4 running iOS 4.2.1. The facility that i'm currently stuck living at has Wi-Fi but it requires a dongle like to plug into a laptop for some of those services to connect to their Wi-Fi. Is there some kind of adapter that would allow me to plug in one of those dongles?

TIA


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Moved here for better results


----------



## Igor-g5 (May 11, 2012)

Steve,
Ok. Thanks. I'm new here and didn't find that.


----------



## Igor-g5 (May 11, 2012)

Where do I find that?


----------

